#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-06
<arvaro> hola danielgc como estas?
<danielgc> wena wena arvaro, bien gracias y tu como estas?
<arvaro> bien tb
<danielgc> arvaro, y que tal el fin de semana como estuvo?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-10
<pedro_> buenas
<c3959> hola pedro_ !
<pedro_> que tal c3959 ?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-12
<hugogf> buenas tardes
<hugogf> alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-cl 2018-05-09
<Avanthas> :D
#ubuntu-cl 2018-05-11
<cristian2> hola a todos
#ubuntu-cl 2020-05-04
<magicdrums> alguien alive?
#ubuntu-cl 2020-05-05
<magicdrums> ñ..
#ubuntu-cl 2020-05-09
<magicdrums> ?? algo
<magicdrums> ?? alive
<borisq> pocazo
<magicdrums> jajaja
<magicdrums> el bot quien lo tiene?
